# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Summer 2016 scale/grip swap



## norman vandyke

I think a swap is in order for the knife makers and pistol guys on here. Post here if you're interested. I'm in and there will be 10 total for now, so 9 spots remain. I'll have rules posted up Monday and hopefully have a box ready to go. I'd like to limit this to people who have posted some work in either the knife maker's or grip/stock maker's area.


Here's the break down for the summer 2016 knife scale/grips envelope pass.

This particular pass will be a flat rate envelope containing 10 knife scales/grips(try to keep scales around 3/8"x1-5/8"x5" or larger. Blocks around 7/8"x1-5/8"x5" or larger or 1-1/2"x1-5/8"x5" for hidden tang).

If your not familiar with an envelope pass, basically, the first guy in line fills an envelope and mails it to the next guy. The next guy takes what he wants from the envelope, replaces the items with some of his own and sends it on to the next guy. The last guy in line sends it back to the first guy and that completes the circle and ends the pass.


Here's my simple rules to keep it fair for everyone participating.

1. Use a USPS flat rate envelope and make sure to pack it well(tight fitting bubble wrap or foam would be preferred). Make sure to keep sharp corners from cutting through ther package. I'll post an example of how I'm wrapping them up.

2. Participants should live in the Continental U.S., Alaska, Hawaii, U.S. Virgin Islands or other locations that qualify as domestic shipping to keep the costs to a minimum for shipping purposes. I don't feel it would be fair for one or two folks to have to pay international shipping while the rest of us are paying a few bucks.

3. Members must have made a post of their work in either the knife maker's or grip/stock maker's area, be able to post pictures, and you need a picture as your avatar to participate, so I know you have the capability.

4. When you receive your package, you must post an in focus and clear picture of the contents.
Please do not post pics of the contents that you ship to the next guy, only what you received.

5. Take as few or as many blanks as you like but you must replace with the same number of blanks so there is always 10 scales/grips going to the next person.

6. The scales/grips you add to the box must be of at least equal value to the blanks you take out. Now, I don't expect anyone to set down and research blank value or anything. Just don't remove a higher end burl or something similar and toss in a plain maple blank. Remember, you're posting a pic of the contents that youreceive and the next guy is going to post pics of the box when he/she gets it, so we will know what you took out and what you put in. This is suppose to be fun, please don't ruin it by using this to get rid of your junk. The scales/grips you add need to be something you would want to receive or would buy.

7. The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!! And please, no more than 2 of one species.

8. When the final list is posted, Start a conversation with the person you will be sending the box to and ask for their shipping address. Please do this before you receive the box so that when you do get it, you can get it shipped back out in a timely fashion. If we run into a problem with someone not responding to the conversation's, we'll just skip them and move on to the next person.

9. The scales/grips need to all be of dry, workable wood or hybrid blanks.

10. Anything involving this envelope pass including the pics of the contents you receive should be posted to this thread. Please don't start a new thread to post your pics. We don't want to clutter the site when it can all be contained here.

Those involved in this pass, pay attention to your conversation's and stay tuned to this thread for pics as it makes its way across the country and back a few times!! This could take about a month or so to get through everyone so be patient.

I think that just about covers the rules. If you think I have missed something, please let me know.

Were going to cut this off at ten (10) participants and randomize everyone. If you meet the minimum qualifications and want to participate, just post here in this thread.

Please keep this fun guys and play by the rules. If you don't play by the rules you will not be allowed to participate in any future envelope passes, at least one's started by me.

We have a great group of folks here though and I don't think we'll have any problems.

Participants

1. @norman vandyke
2. @MKTacop
3. @Tclem
4. @Jack "Pappy" Lewis
5. @Kevin
6. @ripjack13
7. @Foot Patrol
8. @NYWoodturner
9. @tocws2002
10. @TRfromMT

Here's the list of who sends to whom. Please get into contact with the person you are sending to in order to get their address, so we can keep it moving among and we're not still doing this at Christmas. Lol

@[S]norman vandyke[/S]
@MKTacop
@tocws2002
@TRfromMT
@Jack "Pappy" Lewis
@Tclem
@ripjack13
@Kevin
@Foot Patrol
@NYWoodturner
@norman vandyke

Let me know if I screwed this up.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## MKTacop

Count me in

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

count me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Just a heads up to some of the knife makers on here that might be interested. @Tclem @robert flynt @Foot Patrol @NYWoodturner @therichinc @Cody Killgore @Woodman. Sorry if I missed anyone. I mean no offence.


----------



## Tclem

I'll play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

You might have to let us heathen non-knife makers in to meet your quota. If so I will play since I am a future knife handle maker wannabe one day maybe possibly . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> You might have to let us heathen non-knife makers in to meet your quota. If so I will play since I am a future knife handle maker wannabe one day maybe possibly . . . . . .




Maybe you could put those dangerous Moloki scales you have in the box.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Kevin said:


> You might have to let us heathen non-knife makers in to meet your quota. If so I will play since I am a future knife handle maker wannabe one day maybe possibly . . . . . .


Didn't I see you post a very large pigsticker that needed sheathing a while back? I'm sure you've posted something you've done to at least improve a sharp edge.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

norman vandyke said:


> Didn't I see you post a very large pigsticker that needed sheathing a while back? I'm sure you've posted something you've done to at least improve a sharp edge.



OK I understand the rules now I thought you meant knife makers only, count me in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Kevin said:


> OK I understand the rules now I thought you meant knife makers only, count me in!


I sure as heck want in and all I've done is fail at a couple bevels and reshape an old wwii machete.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Forgot to tag some grip makers. @tocws2002 @LSCG @ripjack13. Don't know how I missed these guys. @WBYStockMan9 @Duckhunter808

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

5 spots left!


----------



## Foot Patrol

@norman vandyke can you provide more detail on how this swap will work? I am interested but need more details before committing.


----------



## ripjack13

I'm in....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Foot Patrol said:


> @norman vandyke can you provide more detail on how this swap will work? I am interested but need more details before committing.


Pretty much the same as the pen blank swap. Get the package take a picture of the contents, take what you like, replace with equal value pieces and send on to the next person. I'll try to get the full write up out in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Ok! Sounds interesting. I will play.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

3 to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I'm in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002

I think I'll join in, what size box are we talking about?

Thanks, 

- jason


----------



## norman vandyke

tocws2002 said:


> I think I'll join in, what size box are we talking about?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - jason


Flat rate envelope actually. I couldn't find a way to fit 10 into a box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Just 1 spot left now.


----------



## Tclem

Oh yeah I'm cutting up some 2x4 to send to the next guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Az Turnings

Can I get in??


----------



## Wildthings

Plz let me in too. Purty plz


----------



## norman vandyke

I'd like to say yes to both of you but I don't see any posts from either of you about your knife, grip or handle making. That is the primary requirement. Next time though. Get to work! Please do let me know if I'm wrong and I'll add you in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Az Turnings

What about if we plan on making some ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Rules and participant list now posted at the top. One spot left to fill!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

what about carbon fiber? Scales for fixed blade or folding knives? pappy this is one from last night...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13

Meow! That's perdy!!!


----------



## norman vandyke

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> what about carbon fiber? Scales for fixed blade or folding knives? pappy this is one from last night...
> 
> View attachment 109503


I think I'll leave that up to a majority vote of all involved. Just respond with yes or no all of you.

@MKTacop
@Tclem
@Jack "Pappy" Lewis
@Kevin
@ripjack13
@Foot Patrol
@NYWoodturner
@tocws2002

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRfromMT

I'm in if there is a slot left. I think my pictures have gone around here.

Here are some recent pictures.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## norman vandyke

TRfromMT said:


> I'm in if there is a slot left. I think my pictures have gone around here.
> 
> Here are some recent pictures.
> 
> View attachment 109549 View attachment 109545 View attachment 109546 View attachment 109548
> 
> View attachment 109547


You're in. Last spot filled!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Alright everyone, I have the list up at the end of the first post. Take a look at who you're sending your envelope to after you receive it.

Here is the first package going out from myself to @MKTacop I may have gone a little overboard with the tape but only to ensure the arrival condition of ther precious cargo. Have fun everyone.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## TRfromMT

Do we directly PM the next guy for their address when we are ready to pass along?


----------



## norman vandyke

TRfromMT said:


> Do we directly PM the next guy for their address when we are ready to pass along?


Preferably before you receive, so you can be ready to ship out asap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

norman vandyke said:


> I think a swap is in order for the knife makers and pistol guys on here. Post here if you're interested. I'm in and there will be 10 total for now, so 9 spots remain. I'll have rules posted up Monday and hopefully have a box ready to go. I'd like to limit this to people who have posted some work in either the knife maker's or grip/stock maker's area.
> 
> 
> Here's the break down for the summer 2016 knife scale/grips envelope pass.
> 
> This particular pass will be a flat rate envelope containing 10 knife scales/grips(try to keep scales around 3/8"x1-5/8"x5" or larger. Blocks around 7/8"x1-5/8"x5" or larger or 1-1/2"x1-5/8"x5" for hidden tang).
> 
> If your not familiar with an envelope pass, basically, the first guy in line fills an envelope and mails it to the next guy. The next guy takes what he wants from the envelope, replaces the items with some of his own and sends it on to the next guy. The last guy in line sends it back to the first guy and that completes the circle and ends the pass.
> 
> 
> Here's my simple rules to keep it fair for everyone participating.
> 
> 1. Use a USPS flat rate envelope and make sure to pack it well(tight fitting bubble wrap or foam would be preferred). Make sure to keep sharp corners from cutting through ther package. I'll post an example of how I'm wrapping them up.
> 
> 2. Participants should live in the Continental U.S., Alaska, Hawaii, U.S. Virgin Islands or other locations that qualify as domestic shipping to keep the costs to a minimum for shipping purposes. I don't feel it would be fair for one or two folks to have to pay international shipping while the rest of us are paying a few bucks.
> 
> 3. Members must have made a post of their work in either the knife maker's or grip/stock maker's area, be able to post pictures, and you need a picture as your avatar to participate, so I know you have the capability.
> 
> 4. When you receive your package, you must post an in focus and clear picture of the contents.
> Please do not post pics of the contents that you ship to the next guy, only what you received.
> 
> 5. Take as few or as many blanks as you like but you must replace with the same number of blanks so there is always 10 scales/grips going to the next person.
> 
> 6. The scales/grips you add to the box must be of at least equal value to the blanks you take out. Now, I don't expect anyone to set down and research blank value or anything. Just don't remove a higher end burl or something similar and toss in a plain maple blank. Remember, you're posting a pic of the contents that youreceive and the next guy is going to post pics of the box when he/she gets it, so we will know what you took out and what you put in. This is suppose to be fun, please don't ruin it by using this to get rid of your junk. The scales/grips you add need to be something you would want to receive or would buy.
> 
> 7. The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!! And please, no more than 2 of one species.
> 
> 8. When the final list is posted, Start a conversation with the person you will be sending the box to and ask for their shipping address. Please do this before you receive the box so that when you do get it, you can get it shipped back out in a timely fashion. If we run into a problem with someone not responding to the conversation's, we'll just skip them and move on to the next person.
> 
> 9. The scales/grips need to all be of dry, workable wood or hybrid blanks.
> 
> 10. Anything involving this envelope pass including the pics of the contents you receive should be posted to this thread. Please don't start a new thread to post your pics. We don't want to clutter the site when it can all be contained here.
> 
> Those involved in this pass, pay attention to your conversation's and stay tuned to this thread for pics as it makes its way across the country and back a few times!! This could take about a month or so to get through everyone so be patient.
> 
> I think that just about covers the rules. If you think I have missed something, please let me know.
> 
> Were going to cut this off at ten (10) participants and randomize everyone. If you meet the minimum qualifications and want to participate, just post here in this thread.
> 
> Please keep this fun guys and play by the rules. If you don't play by the rules you will not be allowed to participate in any future envelope passes, at least one's started by me.
> 
> We have a great group of folks here though and I don't think we'll have any problems.
> 
> Participants
> 
> 1. @norman vandyke
> 2. @MKTacop
> 3. @Tclem
> 4. @Jack "Pappy" Lewis
> 5. @Kevin
> 6. @ripjack13
> 7. @Foot Patrol
> 8. @NYWoodturner
> 9. @tocws2002
> 10. @TRfromMT
> 
> Here's the list of who sends to whom. Please get into contact with the person you are sending to in order to get their address, so we can keep it moving among and we're not still doing this at Christmas. Lol
> 
> @norman vandyke 2. @MKTacop
> @MKTacop 9. @tocws2002
> 
> @Tclem 6. @ripjack13
> 
> @Jack "Pappy" Lewis 3. @Tclem
> 
> @Kevin 7. @Foot Patrol
> 
> @ripjack13 5. @Kevin
> 
> @Foot Patrol 8. @NYWoodturner
> @NYWoodturner 1. @norman vandyke
> @tocws2002 10. @TRfromMT
> @TRfromMT 4. @Jack "Pappy" Lewis
> Let me know if I screwed this up.




Yes...you did...from what i see. Just make it easy.
Make a list 1-10 and done. 
Your list makes it look like we're getting it twice....


----------



## ripjack13

And yes on the carbon fiber...


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> And yes on the carbon fiber...


Thank you for voting and for the tip! Let me know if anything is confusing anyone. I'm sure I can fix it.


----------



## norman vandyke

Here's ther list simplified thanks to @ripjack13 . Each person will send to the name below theirs after they get the package, take a picture, remove what they want and replace with equally valued items.


@norman vandyke
@MKTacop
@tocws2002
@TRfromMT
@Jack "Pappy" Lewis
@Tclem
@ripjack13
@Kevin
@Foot Patrol
@NYWoodturner
@norman vandyke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice!!!

Wait.....Tony's gonna send me 2x4 pine....i call foul...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## norman vandyke

First package is off!


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Wait.....Tony's gonna send me 2x4 pine....i call foul...


Suck it up buttercup

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## norman vandyke

Yes on carbon fiber, since we're under way and the only vote is yes, so far. Lol


----------



## Foot Patrol

I would suggest that if we include carbon fibre then it should be ok for any synthetic handle material (marcarta, G10 etc.). I prefer using wood though but have been know to use some synthetics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRfromMT

I think they did that over on lifelessmanmadestuffthatsnotwoodbarter.com

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## norman vandyke

Foot Patrol said:


> I would suggest that if we include carbon fibre then it should be ok for any synthetic handle material (marcarta, G10 etc.). I prefer using wood though but have been know to use some synthetics.


I think as long as the scales/blocks going in are equivalent to the value of those coming out(piece for piece value, not total value), then I suppose any material is welcome, though I do prefer natural material myself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TRfromMT

So long as the value is comparable, would it be legit to take a whole block and replace with scales? Reason I ask is a whole block can be is edition for a hidden tang OR for cutting into slabs, but something already cut cannot be used for either. Maybe just recognize there is a little value for the whole block?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## norman vandyke

TRfromMT said:


> So long as the value is comparable, would it be legit to take a whole block and replace with scales? Reason I ask is a whole block can be is edition for a hidden tang OR for cutting into slabs, but something already cut cannot be used for either. Maybe just recognize there is a little value for the whole block?


Absolutely!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Just remember no more than two blocks/sets of scales of the same species/compsition put back in.


----------



## NYWoodturner

I happen to like carbon fiber but feel obligated to point out the need for caution when working with it. This is not the material to JohnnWayne through and think a little bad ass will go a long way. Lung protection is required, not suggested. If you don't have adequate protection just don't use it. Period. 


That said I hope it makes it to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## norman vandyke

NYWoodturner said:


> I happen to like carbon fiber but feel obligated to point out the need for caution when working with it. This is not the material to JohnnWayne through and think a little bad ass will go a long way. Lung protection is required, not suggested. If you don't have adequate protection just don't use it. Period.
> 
> 
> That said I hope it makes it to me


Good advice. I almost always have a respirator on while I'm creating dust in the garage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## gman2431

NYWoodturner said:


> I happen to like carbon fiber but feel obligated to point out the need for caution when working with it. This is not the material to JohnnWayne through and think a little bad ass will go a long way. Lung protection is required, not suggested. If you don't have adequate protection just don't use it. Period.
> 
> 
> That said I hope it makes it to me



I cut lots of carbon fiber and can't emphasize what Scott said even more! 

Be careful!!! Not only lung protection but skin protection also. That stuff is so fine it will keep burying itself into your flesh just by looking at it. I've Had some nasty ones that took some serious digging and bleeding to get out.


----------



## ripjack13

Ah good. @Tclem doesn't do well with carbon fiber, so, just leave it in the box till it gets to me. I'll take it for the team and use it more gooder than the pounded clown.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Ah good. @Tclem doesn't do well with carbon fiber, so, just leave it in the box till it gets to me. I'll take it for the team and use it more gooder than the pounded clown.


You are correct. I don't but I will take it and burn it before it makes it to you JACK. Unless you send me a few dollars bills

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## norman vandyke

@MKTacop , please tell me the scales arrived because tracking tells me the package has. Just hoping it got to you intact. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MKTacop

The package did arrive safely.

For everyone else, here is a photo of what it contained.





Decisions......decisions.......decisions.........

The updated contents will be heading out this afternoon when I get off work.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## ripjack13

Hmmm.....gonna have to get some of my secret stash out for this one....Nice stuff Norm.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Wow i did not think asking about the carbon fiber would raise so many hair lines? LOL I just bought a pretty good sized piece to make the handles for the Western refurb job ....not wanting to cause any uproar.....so i'll just throw some snakewood block in the box...


----------



## ripjack13

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Wow i did not think asking about the carbon fiber would raise so many hair lines? LOL I just bought a pretty good sized piece to make the handles for the Western refurb job ....not wanting to cause any uproar.....so i'll just throw some snakewood block in the box...



Pappy, you must know we are only funnin with each other. Besides, @Tclem doesn't have any hair to raise....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Pappy, you must know we are only funnin with each other. Besides, @Tclem doesn't have any hair to raise....


Nothing funny about me being bald you Joe dirt wannabe.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MKTacop

@tocws2002 
Tracking number shows the scales were delivered yesterday. Everything make it ok?


----------



## tocws2002

Just got back in town last night and the box of scales were here waiting on me. Package made it fine. Will go through today/tomorrow, swap a couple out, and send on.

Thanks, 

- jason

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## tocws2002

Here is a picture of the blanks that showed up.....


 

And here is a sneak peak of what went out....

Panneaux de fibres à densité moyenne


 

And deux par quatre pins



 

Thanks, 

- jason

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Nice...those last two look like @Tclem s secret stash!


----------



## Kevin

I haven't received my pen blanks yet what's going on?


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Nice...those last two look like @Tclem s secret stash!


It ain't a secret

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> I haven't received my pen blanks yet what's going on?



You're in the wrong topic sir. Please turn around and go back to the main page and turn left, then make a right after the moped and follow the signs that are on the wall on the left side...mind the gap, and it's the First room on the right.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## tocws2002

Ok, I boxed up the blanks and and put them in the mailbox for the mailman to pick up, but for the third or fourth time she has just stuffed our daily mail around the package in the box and left it there. So, the package will get dropped off at the post office on Monday and be headed to Colorado.

Sorry for the delay, guess I need to start leaving a note on the mail/packages I want the mailman to take with her.

-jason


----------



## ripjack13

Up here we have a little flag on our box. If the flag is up, that means there's outgoing mail....


----------



## tocws2002

Yeah, same here, but our flag is broke, so it's shorter than it originally was, perhaps I need to make a new, larger one.

-jason


----------



## norman vandyke

tocws2002 said:


> Yeah, same here, but our flag is broke, so it's shorter than it originally was, perhaps I need to make a new, larger one.
> 
> -jason


I think your mail person is just being lazy.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TRfromMT

Mail Call!! Someone can't count, and I'm tempted to lighten the box a bit because... well... it just might not all go back in this little 'ol box. Nah, I'll keep things on the plus side. Please note, I will not be able to turn this package back around until early next week. We are heading out of town and I will not get to the PO before closing. Sorry guys.

Obligatory photo, as-received contents.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## norman vandyke

TRfromMT said:


> Mail Call!! Someone can't count, and I'm tempted to lighten the box a bit because... well... it just might not all go back in this little 'ol box. Nah, I'll keep things on the plus side. Please note, I will not be able to turn this package back around until early next week. We are heading out of town and I will not get to the PO before closing. Sorry guys.
> 
> Obligatory photo, as-received contents.
> 
> View attachment 110674


Lol! Why is it that the package started with 10 and now has 14?


----------



## TRfromMT

Fumes from stabilized blanks made the previous guys lose count?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TRfromMT

Actually, I think I have this figured out. I know what Norm is up to!

Back in about 2006 my wife and I hosted a holiday wine and cheese party. We asked people to bring their own bottle. To start the party off, we had a round of martinis and we had about 6 bottles of wine on hand. After a shocking number of guests came with a bottle to open, and one "just in case" we ended the party with 3 FULL CASES of wine. We also tarted with some just (ahem...) "mediocre" wine, but people brought really nice stuff. Lesson learned - if you want to stock your bar with good stuff, host a BYOB party and stand back!

I just wish I would have thought of this grip exchange thing! Here I have been buying my stock. Dang!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MKTacop

norman vandyke said:


> Lol! Why is it that the package started with 10 and now has 14?



Maybe all those woods are multiplying while in the dark box during transit......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MKTacop

In all honesty. I took three sets and had 4 sets out trying to decide what three to put back in. I see all 4 of the sets I was debating on in that photo. I guess I got sidetracked when I was packing it back up.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## TRfromMT

Well there are a couple in here that I am really happy to see! Whoever threw them in, I'll have to thank later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002

It's like any good WB transaction, you agree on one thing, the box is filled and shipped, by the time it gets to the recipient, the wood has multiplied.

I pulled a few samples out and loaded the box, but there was still some room, so a few more pieces snuck in for the trip to the next guy. 

Thanks for including me in the swap, I can't wait to make some grips out of the scales I received! 

-jason

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist

Ooooo.. I've never seen curley purple heart before!!


----------



## tocws2002

Spinartist said:


> Ooooo.. I've never seen curley purple heart before!!



It definitely looks pretty cool, here is a set of grips I made out of some a while back.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Well boys and girls I got a box full of goodies last night... I found some sweet stuff a real nice piece of red dyed stb. maple burl and some sweet koa with curls stb. knife blanks...I am gonna send it back out in the morning.....with some more good stuff inside good luck to the next on the list it is gonna be hard figuring out what you are gonna pick......

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Remember folks.....

4. When you receive your package, you must post an in focus and clear picture of the contents.
Please do not post pics of the contents that you ship to the next guy, only what you received.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT

Well, the picture would have shown some awesome curly purpleheart is missing! Score!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

oops...my bad...

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

here is the pic

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Tclem

I got my box. Don't know what I want. Maybe all of them. 
Guess it depends on who is next

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Got any pine or plywood? That works....


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Got any pine or plywood? That works....


Have some paneling

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Even better....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Curly mdf?


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Curly mdf?


Curly head maybe


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

did the snakewood find a home?


----------



## Tclem

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> did the snakewood find a home?


I pulled it out but I have so much of it I'm gonna pass it along. It's a nice piece. Wife said keep it and I almost did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Paxton is keeping it....


----------



## ripjack13

Are they all marked as to what species they are? I'm lost on a couple...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Are they all marked as to what species they are? I'm lost on a couple...


I think they were. Pretty sure. They may not be when they get to you though


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Paxton is keeping it....


If you want it. Paxton is keeping it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

wha tdyou s ay Ton y?"

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> If you want ifnpaxton is keeping t

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

What's the uproar about ? I can read that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh sure try to make rocky look like the clown.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Oh sure try to make rocky look like the clown.....


He must not be able to read plain English.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

glad someone will get some use out of it...as far as labeling the blanks i wrote in sharpie (all I had in the shop)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foot Patrol

Are any of the scales stabilized? Will that be marked on the blocks?


----------



## norman vandyke

Foot Patrol said:


> Are any of the scales stabilized? Will that be marked on the blocks?


I know 2 of the sets that are still there from the original are stabilized. Redwood burl and cherry burl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TRfromMT

Birdseye Maple in there is stabilized.

Curly/Claro walnut is not, but I've found it to be very uniform and free of checks.


----------



## Kevin

Are the pictures of those scales to scale?


----------



## ripjack13

A big ol box was on my doorstep today...here's what was in it....



 

Off it goes to @Kevin ..

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## ripjack13

Just gotta figure out what I'd like to keep...


----------



## ripjack13

I just noticed. It seems we have gained a few in the process. There's no longer 10 blanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...box has shipped. It's on it's way to @Kevin and should arrive on Thursday...


----------



## TRfromMT

These handles came from a block I scored in the grip swap - a set of blacl-line salted maple burl. These are with one coat of oil and I have a ways to go, but wanted to share.

Damascus blades were by a small custom maker, but he made the tangs too short, and they had a big hole in the middle (he was originally thinking skeletonized) so I couldn't do a hidden tang. I wanted longer handles, so I cut them off square and made a filler piece. Happy with the results!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

That actually looks very cool!!!


----------



## Wildthings

Very cool looking! What are the liners made from?
@TRfromMT


----------



## TRfromMT

Thanks guys. Very unconventional, but it was all I could think to do.

Liners are carbon fiber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Some guy from Hebron CT sent me a box of wood. That was very nice of him. I will take pictures of all the wood and offer them for sale later tonight. Man I can really use the extra cash thanks!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

So Paddy opened the box and here's what he found...



 





One of them is mislabeled IMO but I ain't gonna change it. I see two pairs I want to keep and will replace them with half a pair of something of lesser or much lesser value .........

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## TRfromMT

Pot o' gold, there, matey


----------



## Kevin

Okay it's all repacked and on the shipping table ready for the label I just printed for it . . . . coming your way @Tclem!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Okay it's all repacked and on the shipping table ready for the label I just printed for it . . . . coming your way @Tclem!


I've already had it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

Think it goes to @Foot Patrol @Kevin but I'll take it again and act like I didn't get it and blame it on somebody else

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Okay it's all repacked and on the shipping table ready for the label I just printed for it . . . . coming your way @Tclem!



It goes to foot patrol....


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> Think it goes to @Foot Patrol @Kevin but I'll take it again and act like I didn't get it and blame it on somebody else



Blame @Don Ratcliff .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> I've already had it.



I only sent it to you because I filled it with pine and oak which I know are your favorites.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> I only sent it to you because I filled it with pine and oak which I know are your favorites.


More pine and oak. Just what I need.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> More pine and oak. Just what I need.



Some of it has a wisp of color, a hint of grain striation, and one piece even has a pin knot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I see how it is....save the good stuff for the redneck and diss the Swamp yankee....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> I see how it is....save the good stuff for the redneck and diss the Swamp yankee....


I'll sell you some pretty cheap. $99 bf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> I'll sell you some pretty cheap. $99 bf



Oops you forgot we ran those ass hats off. Still looking at a couple more so you better lay low for a while Mr. Expensive Chopstick Man . . . .


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Oops you forgot we ran those ass hats off. Still looking at a couple more so you better lay low for a while Mr. Expensive Chopstick Man . . . .


I'm actually the cheapest chopstick man there is


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> I'm actually the cheapest chopstick man there is



You might be safe then. How much for a pair of hairpenchopstix that can also double as a couple of fishing poles?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Got the package and here is the picture. I am thinking about 2. Should be able to get this into the mail tomorrow and sent to @NYWoodturner

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Foot Patrol said:


> Got the package and here is the picture. I am thinking about 2. Should be able to get this into the mail tomorrow and sent to @NYWoodturner
> 
> View attachment 113079



@Foot Patrol Scott that FBE was to fill dead air space and meant for you.


----------



## ripjack13

Oopsie daisy....


----------



## norman vandyke

Kevin said:


> @Foot Patrol Scott that FBE was to fill dead air space and meant for you.


That is your best move. Lol! Filling dead air. I bet I could never fit all that stuff into the original package I started with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Kevin said:


> @Foot Patrol Scott that FBE was to fill dead air space and meant for you.



Dam. Its headed to NY.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

The scales are making the last turn...
Here is what I received.


 

and the box is on its way back to Norman.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## norman vandyke

Last stop for the blocks and scales. Here's where it finished. Great wood but where do I send this fbe? I understand it was for @Foot Patrol .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Good show Norm! Thanks for putting it on!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TRfromMT

All,
Show off anything you made with a set of scales you picked up in the swap. I already posted a set of small kwaiken fixed blades I did. I'd love to see others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

norman vandyke said:


> Last stop for the blocks and scales. Here's where it finished. Great wood but where do I send this fbe? I understand it was for @Foot Patrol .View attachment 113981



Norm thanks for the swap. It was a cool idea. 

If you are serious about sending me the FBE I would appreciate it. If you have any stabilized Russian Burl with plenty of eyes I would buy a few as well.


----------



## norman vandyke

Foot Patrol said:


> Norm thanks for the swap. It was a cool idea.
> 
> If you are serious about sending me the FBE I would appreciate it. If you have any stabilized Russian Burl with plenty of eyes I would buy a few as well.


It's no problem at all! I have a few up for sale right now. 

The last block of stabilized ROB is this group is big enough to get 2 knife blocks easily. http://woodbarter.com/threads/russian-olive-burl-duck-calls.29011/

http://woodbarter.com/threads/knife-blocks.29012/

Just let me know what you want and we can work something out for what to send.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Kevin said:


> @Foot Patrol Scott that FBE was to fill dead air space and meant for you.



@Kevin 

Thanks for the FBE used to fill up the dead air space. @norman vandyke was kind enough to send it to me. It made it around the country and back to Texas.

Appreciate you thinking about me.

Scott

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Foot Patrol said:


> @Kevin
> 
> Thanks for the FBE used to fill up the dead air space. @norman vandyke was kind enough to send it to me. It made it around the country and back to Texas.
> 
> Appreciate you thinking about me.
> 
> Scott



@norman vandyke you get brownie points. Fred Sanford (@SENC) is probably going to send you a box of really nice junk for you awesomeness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> @norman vandyke you get brownie points. Fred Sanford (@SENC) is probably going to send you a box of really nice junk for you awesomeness.


I would, but you ommitted the G in Fred G Sanford. The G is for goodies, but no G means nothing.  You big dummy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

